

Is iTunes Match a honeypot for music pirates? A copyright lawyer weighs in - cbm
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/09/16/is-itunes-match-a-honeypot-for-music-pirates-a-copyright-lawyer-weighs-in/

======
ben1040
Is it a honeypot, or is it a way to monetize piracy? Imagine a user who has a
pile of music he pirated over the last decade. The labels saw no money from
that.

Now that user can sign up for iTunes Match and presumably some portion of that
$25 goes to the big labels. The labels see $something when they otherwise
would have got $nothing, the matched files are marked with the user's name to
prevent future sharing, and as it's routed through the iTunes store, the user
may be more likely to buy stuff as long as they're already there.

------
r00fus
It's neither. It's a 5-year+ plan to eradicate casual music piracy by
fingerprinting (and thus poisoning for sharing) a large portion of everyone's
music.

